# Official 2011-12 Blackout Dates



## TML (Oct 1, 2010)

With the unveiling of the new AGR site comes the official list of 2011-12 blackout dates. The following dates were exactly as I had predicted:

February 18, 2011

February 21, 2011

April 22, 2011

April 24-25, 2011

May 27, 2011

July 1-2, 2011

September 2, 2011

September 5, 2011

November 22-23, 2011

November 26-28, 2011

However, the blackout dates around Christmas & New Year's Day were more generous than I had predicted:

December 21-24, 2011 (I had predicted December 16-23, 2011)

December 26-30, 2011

January 2, 2012


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

What's April 22/24-25???


----------



## boxcar479 (Oct 2, 2010)

TML said:


> With the unveiling of the new AGR site comes the official list of 2011-12 blackout dates. The following dates were exactly as I had predicted:
> 
> February 18, 2011
> 
> ...


that's great Karnak, can you predict the winning lootto numbers as well? :lol:


----------



## Eric S (Oct 2, 2010)

Guest said:


> What's April 22/24-25???


Easter weekend, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## TML (Oct 2, 2010)

boxcar817 said:


> TML said:
> 
> 
> > With the unveiling of the new AGR site comes the official list of 2011-12 blackout dates. The following dates were exactly as I had predicted:
> ...


I don't know if I'll go that far, but I will give my predictions for 2012-13 blackout dates in a separate thread.


----------

